# Math Help...PLEASE!!!



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

, I took a survey of the 256 employees. I asked them if they wanted turkey or ham. After collecting the surveys, I had my secretary add up the number of orders for turkey as well as add up those who requested ham. One hundred and ninety seven people had checked the turkey box and 182 had checked the ham box. Thirty three phoned me and told me that they were vegetarian and they wanted tofu turkey instead. I thought that everything was fine until my new boss told me that due to the financial crisis, people were only allowed either ham or turkey, but not both.

I figure that those who ordered both won’t really care if they get ham or turkey, but I have no idea how to figure out who ordered both. Given this, could you let me know how many people ordered both? Could you also list some of the possible combinations of numbers of turkey and ham I could order?

If someone can help me that'd be amazing considering I don't know where to start on this.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Compromise, serve a beef roast.


I keed. Really, if the survey was just a : " Check which you want
ham: [x]
Turkey: [ ]"

Then most likely 90 people checked both, assuming the 33 vegetarians didn't check anything and handed in a blank survey.


----------



## sidneymysnake (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol I think that I figured it all out. Thanks for the good try though. I vote for the roast too myself lol.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well, figured I should add this even though you've got it figured out =P

I thought about it, and actually if 33 vegetarians either left it blank or didnt hand anything in, then the results of 182 ham and 197 turkey out of the 223 that actually voted would mean 156 voted both, 26 voted ham, and 41 voted turkey.

Which, if you didnt serve the vegetarians anything, and split the 156 undecided as 78 ham and 78 turkey, then there would be 104 ham and 119 turkey servings.

Most likely though, I would use the proportion of 41 turkey to 26 ham to split the undecided votes as 41/(41+26) times 156 is 95 turkey to 61 ham, giving 136 turkey servings to 87 ham servings total.

This is assuming the 33 vegetarians wouldnt eat either even if you gave it to them.

oh yeah, and I'm curious what you decided to do.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

tight boss, i say campaign for your right to poligameat !!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

feed em fish..we gots plenty to go around.


----------

